# Smear Test: Quite Surprised



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Today I had my cervical smear test and I was pretty apprehensive about it because just recently heard so many bad experiences with them that I wasn't particularly looking forward to the indignity...and it had been ages since my last one and I kind of built it up into some trauma I think.However I was really surprised, the nurse I went to was so considerate and good at it. And I didnt know this, but they have different size speculum's (spelling?). Apparantly they do a smaller one, which they use on children and young adolescents and it is way more comfortable than the usual size contraption, and felt no worse than poppin a tampon in really.I don't know if any other surgeries use different size ones, but it may be worth asking about because it was just so much less uncomfortable.The nurse was telling me the smaller one they tend to offer to first time smear appointments because its not so off putting - I dont know why they just dont offer it to everyone really...make it alot less dreaded.Anyway, so anyone out there that is apprehensive, or is having one done for the first time its worth asking the surgery if they have a smaller speculum - it would make it so much easier. And I would quite happily go have it done again tomorrow if they offered me the same choice of equipment.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate getting paps done. I always have a hard time to relax and I'm so nervous. My nurse practioner that I was seeing was so nice and patient she asked me if I'd like her to use a small speculum aka virginal speculum. It was alot better.Then I had an abnormal pap and they said I HAD to see the doctor from then on. I had to have a colposcopy and biopsy done and she said she had to use a regular sized speculum to get the scope up to my cervix.After the biopsy they found I have low-risk HPV and I had to have a pap every 3 months for a year. I went to her two more times for the 3 moths check up. I hate that doctor, I cant help being uptight and she said please calm down I feel as though I'm assaulting you. I have since stopped going to her because of rudeness







Now I just go to my regular GP she's extra nice. I told her about my bad experience with that other doctor and how I had to have one more pap done to be sure I was healthy again. she said she take care of my gyno needs. She realized I was nervous because I made her stop a few times. Then she asked me how in the world I was able to sit through a 15-20 min colposcopy, I told her they gave me 2 Ativan pills one to take the night before bed and one the morning of the procedure. She suggested we could try that for my next exam, she said she has quite a few patients who need a sedative to calm down.Another time I went went Planned Parenthood and they were very patient, I dont think they had the virginal speculum they just had the regular ones, but the doctor offered to not open it all the way so it clicks, she just held the two parts far enough apart with her hand to get the swab.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm going on FRIDAY!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!! LOL. Thanks. I'll be sure and pester my doctor. I HATE those things. I seriously feel like a turkey being opened for stuffing, like he can see my ribcage.


----------

